# Rabbit



## strap44 (Jul 21, 2014)

First I'd like to say thanks for all the responses to my last post really makes a new member feel welcome to ask questions.

My question is about smoking rabbits and pheasant. Any good recipes floating around out there? Every time I attempt a search (no matter what for) I get 0 results.

Been shooting a lot of clays lately and cant wait for pheasant and rabbit to start in October here in PA. 

These will either be done in a small charcoal smoker or an old wood smoke house.

Thank you all


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Strap44!

This was one that I did during Easter week or somewhere around there anyway. I adored it, and so if this helps, enjoy!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/160798/simple-sauterne-smoked-rabbit

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## strap44 (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for the great response. Also found that even though the search never works for me after scrolling for a while I have turned up some other answers. So exited to try different things. Gotta hunt the food first.


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 24, 2014)

strap44 said:


> Thanks for the great response. Also found that even though the search never works for me after scrolling for a while I have turned up some other answers. So exited to try different things. Gotta hunt the food first.


If you do smoke some rabbit ? Please  post some pics and recipes my wife asked me today if I would smoke some rabbit for her and her family.

Dan


----------



## moikel (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't smoke them normally. I do cook a few versions as braises ,Greek,Italian Spanish & French.
All these countries raise rabbits like chickens as well as field shot. The issue is the lack of fat in the wild rabbit. You will see bacon wraps ,pancetta,prosciutto when the clever people here smoke them.
In braises, bacon, chorizo ,pancetta, gives it the fat .Wine,little onions,bell pepper,mushrooms.
You might look at that style then take a few pointers.
I think I did a Greek stifado of rabbit here somewhere.
I will try to find it.


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 25, 2014)

Moikel said:


> I don't smoke them normally. I do cook a few versions as braises ,Greek,Italian Spanish & French.
> All these countries raise rabbits like chickens as well as field shot. The issue is the lack of fat in the wild rabbit. You will see bacon wraps ,pancetta,prosciutto when the clever people here smoke them.
> In braises, bacon, chorizo ,pancetta, gives it the fat .Wine,little onions,bell pepper,mushrooms.
> You might look at that style then take a few pointers.
> ...


They raise rabbit here also.Most grocery stores sell it along with the chicken we buy from a little farmer that we just call and he will process fresh.I always brown it and cook in a tomato base sauce with veggies.

Dan


----------



## strap44 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks again for the advice. Im finding myself more and more excited to start smoking and hunting but waiting for the season to start is not so fun. I may decide to get a smoker sooner rather than later and start tinkering with it so the rabbit isn't my first attempt. If I can find store bought rabbit ill give it a try when I get the smoker and post some pics


----------



## moikel (Jul 31, 2014)

strap44 said:


> Thanks again for the advice. Im finding myself more and more excited to start smoking and hunting but waiting for the season to start is not so fun. I may decide to get a smoker sooner rather than later and start tinkering with it so the rabbit isn't my first attempt. If I can find store bought rabbit ill give it a try when I get the smoker and post some pics


I will start a new thread shortly & do a Basque style rabbit ,chorizo,bell peppers,white beans for Dan( Dandl93) if you go to Nose to Tail you can see the rabbit fans at work as well.

My Greek rabbit stifado is there as a link if that style of cooking is of interest.

My only issue with smoking them is stopping them from drying out.


----------



## twisted minds (Jul 31, 2014)

I will take some of the pheasants I get out in S.D. each year and do just a simple poultry brine for 12 hours, let them dry overnight in fridge, then layer them with bacon and into the smokehouse with apple wood and oak for approx. 4 hrs.  They turn out awesome and are even better when  made into ABT's.  Cream cheese, onion, garlic, pepper jack cheese layer into the jalapeño shell, topped with a chunk of smoked pheasant .  Unbelievable.


----------



## sb59 (Aug 2, 2014)

I make jerky out of some of my pheasant breasts, breakfast sausage out of leg meat.  I just use the same recipes as for turkey. Other wise I'll make soup or pheasant ala' king from the legs.


----------



## xjcamaro (Aug 6, 2014)

This is what I do, cook up some western pa rabbits once or twice a year.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112011/a-rabbit-feast-qview


----------

